# Local mais seco de Portugal



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 01:57)

Aí está um novo tema lançado que espero que seja produtivo para o forum.

Em Portugal continental penso que é a região da Ribeira Massueime no Vale do Douro que tem valores abaixo dos 300mm.
As Ilhas Selvagens serão o local mais seco de Portugal com valores ainda abaixo dos de Massueime? Estando ( possivelmente)abaixo dos 200mm penso que sim... Mas se alguém tem outros valores e conhecimentos, poste por favor.


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 20:37)

Lembro-me que no antigo site do IM tinha uma página a falar das zonas mais secos de Portugal, e efectivamente um deles era o baixo douro, numa zona da qual não me lembro o nome. É uma zona muito baixa numa região bastante montanhosa, os frentes chegam lá muito desgastados devido às muitas barreiras montanhosas que têm de atravessar.

A outra zona era o interior do Alentejo junto à fronteira espanhola, mais própriamente na zona de Barrancos. Não sei qual das duas será a mais seca, mas acredito que seja a do douro.

Não tinha ideia que as ilhas selvagens eram tão secas.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 03:14)

Fil disse:


> Lembro-me que no antigo site do IM tinha uma página a falar das zonas mais secos de Portugal, e efectivamente um deles era o baixo douro, numa zona da qual não me lembro o nome. É uma zona muito baixa numa região bastante montanhosa, os frentes chegam lá muito desgastados devido às muitas barreiras montanhosas que têm de atravessar.
> 
> A outra zona era o interior do Alentejo junto à fronteira espanhola, mais própriamente na zona de Barrancos. Não sei qual das duas será a mais seca, mas acredito que seja a do douro.
> 
> Não tinha ideia que as ilhas selvagens eram tão secas.



A Ribeira de Massueime, fica num dos afluentes do Douro que vêm de Sul, para os lados de Trancoso ( mas a NE).
As Ilhas Selvagens,são baixas e estão no paralelo 30!! A vegetação nativa são herbáceas ( algumas euforbiáceas, plantas do deserto) e mais outras espécies típicas de locais semi-desérticos e desérticos. 
Têm um clima semelhante ao clima costeiro das Canárias.


----------



## Mago (15 Out 2007 às 15:35)

belem disse:


> A Ribeira de Massueime, fica num dos afluentes do Douro que vêem de Sul, para os lados de Trancoso ( mas a NE).
> As Ilhas Selvagens,são baixas e estão no paralelo 30!! A vegetação nativa são herbáceas ( algumas euforbiáces, plantas do deserto) e mais outras espécies típicas de locais semi-desérticos e desérticos.
> Têm um clima semelhante ao clima costeiro das Canárias.



O rio Massueime (ou Ribeira de Massueime) é um rio de Portugal. A sua nascente situa-se próximo da cidade da Guarda, e atravessa os concelhos de Trancoso, Pinhel, Mêda. É um afluente do rio Côa.
O Rio Côa é um rio que nasce no concelho do Sabugal e desagua no Douro.
A união do Massueime com o Rio Côa acontece ja no Concelho de Foz Côa na região demarcada do Douro.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 15:45)

Mago disse:


> O rio Massueime (ou Ribeira de Massueime) é um rio de Portugal. A sua nascente situa-se próximo da cidade da Guarda, e atravessa os concelhos de Trancoso, Pinhel, Mêda. É um afluente do rio Côa.
> O Rio Côa é um rio que nasce no concelho do Sabugal e desagua no Douro.
> A união do Massueime com o Rio Côa acontece ja no Concelho de Foz Côa na região demarcada do Douro.



Obrigado. A explicação que dei , foi assim dada por alto.
Os teus dados são mais completos. Assim ficou melhor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2007 às 15:46)

Aqui, no Algarve, o local mais seco é a Ilha Deserta é onde ocorre menos de 350 mm.


----------



## belem (15 Out 2007 às 15:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, no Algarve, o local mais seco é a Ilha Deserta é onde ocorre menos de 350 mm.



Bom valor!


----------



## Levante (3 Mar 2008 às 01:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, no Algarve, o local mais seco é a Ilha Deserta é onde ocorre menos de 350 mm.



Concordo plenamente! Penso que não existam registos metereológicos do Cabo de Santa Maria na Deserta (onde conseguiste esse valor?!), mas axo q é lá mesmo o sitio mais seco do algarve e duvido muito que não seja o mais seco de Portugal continental. É o ponto mais a sul, aí uns 4-5km a sul da "costa" de Faro-Olhão, que já de si é bastante seca. Certamente a ilha é o local com maior insolação no território português. São frequentes os dias em que se vê as tipicas "nuvens de vento" na serra e que por vezes chegam a faro e olhão no verão, e no Farol e na Deserta céu limpo. As frentes e aguaceiros de noroeste chegam lá já bastantes desgastados (quando chegam). Arrisco-me a dizer que 80% da chuva que lá cái vem das famosas "tempestades" do Golfo de Cadiz (frentes de sueste sul e sudoeste), que já de si são raras e bastante imprevisíveis. Face a estes dados, tipicamente locais e observacionais (não registados), concordo plenamente com a opiniao! Só quem é da zona é q sabe! ehehe A titulo de curiosidade, tive lá (Ilha Deserta) hoje (2 de Março) com 23º (à sombra), vento fraco de sueste, água cristalina e praticamente sem ondulação a 18º. Digamos q deu direito a dia de praia como se de verão se tratasse


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2008 às 03:04)

Levante disse:


> Concordo plenamente! Penso que não existam registos metereológicos do Cabo de Santa Maria na Deserta (onde conseguiste esse valor?!), mas axo q é lá mesmo o sitio mais seco do algarve e duvido muito que não seja o mais seco de Portugal continental. É o ponto mais a sul, aí uns 4-5km a sul da "costa" de Faro-Olhão, que já de si é bastante seca. Certamente a ilha é o local com maior insolação no território português. São frequentes os dias em que se vê as tipicas "nuvens de vento" na serra e que por vezes chegam a faro e olhão no verão, e no Farol e na Deserta céu limpo. As frentes e aguaceiros de noroeste chegam lá já bastantes desgastados (quando chegam). Arrisco-me a dizer que 80% da chuva que lá cái vem das famosas "tempestades" do Golfo de Cadiz (frentes de sueste sul e sudoeste), que já de si são raras e bastante imprevisíveis. Face a estes dados, tipicamente locais e observacionais (não registados), concordo plenamente com a opiniao! Só quem é da zona é q sabe! ehehe A titulo de curiosidade, tive lá (Ilha Deserta) hoje (2 de Março) com 23º (à sombra), vento fraco de sueste, água cristalina e praticamente sem ondulação a 18º. Digamos q deu direito a dia de praia como se de verão se tratasse



Na Ribeira de Massueime, perto do Rio Douro, bem no interior e abrigada de muitas tempestades, registam-se valores abaixo dos 300 mm.
Logo, tanto quanto se sabe, é este o local mais seco de Portugal continental.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Mar 2008 às 11:43)

Que bom tema, não se se será a ribeira de massueime no douro ou as ilhas selvagens 

"Clima

Pela latitude e situação, a Ilha da Madeira apresenta todas as características de ilha subtropical, encontrando-se elementos das ilhas tropicais na costa sul e das ilhas de climas temperados na costa norte. O clima é subtropical oceânico, sendo que em certos pontos da costa sul, as temperaturas médias anuais atingem valores acima dos 20 graus celsius.A temperatura da água do mar, varia entre os 26 de verão e os 17 de inverno. Os ventos predominantes são de oeste a noroeste no Inverno, e de nordeste no Verão (os alíseos). A precipitação anual varia de 500 mm no sudeste da ilha aos mais de 2000 mm nas encostas norte. As ilhas Selvagens que também fazem parte deste arquipélago têm um clima desértico com precipitações abaixo dos 200 mm anualmente. Podem passar anos sem chover."

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilha_da_Madeira


Mas não tenho a certeza se isto e baseado em resgistos ..thumbsup:


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2008 às 18:13)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Que bom tema, não se se será a ribeira de massueime no douro ou as ilhas selvagens
> 
> "Clima
> 
> ...



A Ribeira de Massueime foi referida já algumas vezes neste tópico, como o local mais seco de Portugal continental.
Foi já referido também que em relação a Portugal insular e continental as Ilhas Selvagens são possivelmente o ponto mais seco. ( ver acima).


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

Com menos de 300 mm, o vale da ribeira de Massueime e também o vale do Côa.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

DAN

Por acaso não teras nenhum mapa desses da zona de Lisboa a e margem sul?


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (3 Mar 2008 às 21:16)

belem disse:


> A Ribeira de Massueime foi referida já algumas vezes neste tópico, como o local mais seco de Portugal CONTINENTAL....
> Foi já referido também que em relação a Portigal insular ou continental as Ilhas Selvagens são o ponto mais seco. ( ver acima).



Tens razao belem desculpa la nao vi bem  va bom topico


----------



## belem (5 Mar 2008 às 05:16)

Mto bom post Dan!
Boa confirmação e a inclusão do Vale do Rio Côa, é algo esperado.
São locais muito próprios e com valores de temperatura e precipitação  «sui generis».


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2008 às 11:52)

HotSpot disse:


> DAN
> 
> Por acaso não teras nenhum mapa desses da zona de Lisboa a e margem sul?



Não tenho tido muito tempo, mas assim que tiver vou ver se arranjo isso


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 12:45)

Eis um mapa publicado pelo IM em 2002 da precipitação média anual em Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro.





Já agora em comparação com a temperatura média no verão, assunto discutido no tópico: "Mais de 50ºC em Portugal?".





Mais tarde colocarei os mapas da zona da Beira Baixa e do Alentejo, sendo estes locais extremamente secos, e de valores interessantes para este tópico. 
Tenho de primeiro localizar algumas vilas e cidades para melhor comparação!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2008 às 17:59)

Quando se pergunta pelo local mais seco de Portugal, surgem-me logo à ideia 3 critérios diferentes:

1. Local com menor pluviosidade anual
2. Local com menor média de humidade relativa anual
3. Local com maior periodo de estação seca (como sabem, é definida gráficamente com uma escala no eixo dos Y para a precipitação, outra em paralelo no eixo dos Y para a temperatura média, e por fim uma escala  temporal no eixo dos X para um determinado periodo, normalmente os meses do ano.

Assim sendo, concordo que o local com menor pluviosidade sejam as ilhas desertas, enquanto que em Portugal continental devam ser algumas regiões do interior transmontano (por influencia das barreiras montanhosas do Gerês, Peneda, Larouco, Marão,..) que retêm a maior parte da humidade / precipitação, pelo que concordo com o DAN a assinalar a zona com menos de 300 mm no vale da ribeira de Massueime e também o vale do Côa. 
Por outro lado, no interior sul, geograficamente menos susceptível à entrada das frentes atlânticas, às depressões de origem térmica no interior da peninsula e pesando o efeito do vento de levante no estreito, escolheria um local a Sul, interior e afastado apenas um pouco da orla costeira algarvia, ocorrendo-me uma faixa do Guadiana junto a Alcoutim.

1. Desta forma, atendendo à pluviosidade, os locais com menor precipitação são:
1º) Ilhas desertas do arquipélago da Madeira
2º) Faixa do Guadiana junto a Alcoutim
3º) Vale do Côa e ribeira de Massueime

2. Atendendo ao critério menor humidade relativa anual, devo excluir as ilhas desertas, pois sendo pequenas e rodeadas pelo oceano, devem ter uma humidade mais elevada em média que o interior de Portugal. Devo também excluir o Vale do Côa e a ribeira de Massueime, pois sendo terras da Beira Alta adjacentes ao Nordeste Transmontano, são terras mais frias no Inverno com maior humidade relativa portanto, e mais susceptíveis às neblinas e nevoeiros persistentes característicos daquela região no Inverno. A região sul Algarvia mais amena no Inverno, terá portanto menor humidade relativa sendo menos exposta a neblinas e nevoeiros.
Desta forma, atendendo ao critério média da humidade relativa anual, os locais que selecciono por ordem de importância são os seguintes:

1º) Faixa fronteiriça junto a Alcoutim
2º) Vale do Côa e ribeira de Massueime
3º) Ilhas desertas do arquipélago da Madeira


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2008 às 01:24)

AnDré disse:


> Eis um mapa publicado pelo IM em 2002 da precipitação média anual em Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sabes em que é que foi baseado o mapa das precipitações? 
Que elementos foram analizados para expôr o gráfico?
Penso que a Ribeira de Massueime e certas partes do vale do Côa têm um registo inferior a 300 mm.


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2008 às 01:40)

Paulo H disse:


> Quando se pergunta pelo local mais seco de Portugal, surgem-me logo à ideia 3 critérios diferentes:
> 
> 1. Local com menor pluviosidade anual
> 2. Local com menor média de humidade relativa anual
> ...



Bom post. Mas na Ilha da Madeira penso que te deves estar a referir às Ilhas Selvagens.


----------

